# Front Gel Coat



## rsc17 (Jan 15, 2016)

We have a 2012 Outback that the gel coat wore off from the roof line down about 2 feet. I took pictures of the problem to my dealer. And they said they where waiting for me. Has anyone else have the same problem? My dealer said Keystone will pay for repainting and re-apply the gel coat.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Long known and discussed problem with the front cap. This thread gives a lot of information. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=36114&hl=%2Bnew+%2Bfront+%2Bfaded#entry442521

Good luck. I have a 2011 210RS and the white cap. It too has fading issues but not as noticeable as the brown caps.


----------

